# HAND ENGRAVING BY FATKAT



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup:ready when you are!


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

polished first, custom design hand drawn... hand engraved cut... and finished product!
for prices or questions give me a call anytime!:thumbsup: FATKAT 559-408-2912


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

CHOPPING IT UP FOR BIG MANUEL FOR STRICTLY BUSINESS!!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

FATKAT said:


> View attachment 363224
> :thumbsup:ready when you are!


:thumbsup:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

x512!!


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

polished and cut






chromed finish


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

FATKAT said:


> View attachment 363266
> polished and cut
> View attachment 363267
> chromed finish
> View attachment 363268


:thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

Mario send me your info so I can send u stuff on Monday ( bumper guards )


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

ok bro


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

New work posting soon


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

what up FATKAT? How have you been?


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

Good bro just working my ass off...lol


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

good meeting you yesterday bro, cant wait to do work with you. i will call you later today


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

FATKAT said:


> View attachment 363224
> :thumbsup:ready when you are!


:h5:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

nice work how long have you been engraving for


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

ive been airbrushin for 23 yrs and engraving of and on..I started engraving on coins and sold them to coin collectors... decided to get in to the lowrider scene and put my talent to work...starting to get real busy. next year alot of my work will be out there...thanks for the props homie, always appreciated by an artist..:thumbsup:


----------



## SoyNicoya (Mar 29, 2010)

Where you located?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Bout time you made a topic :thumbsup:


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

Located in fresno ca. yeah got to get the ball rolling..lol


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

Some airbrushing..


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

good work


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

FATKAT said:


> CHOPPING IT UP FOR BIG MANUEL FOR STRICTLY BUSINESS!!


TTT


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

*thanks for the props homies*

:thumbsup:


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

DAMN REAL NICE WORK!!!


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

FATKAT said:


> View attachment 371650


Very good work


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

antenna bases for a 59 impala:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

supposed to get that guard today and get it to you asap :thumbsup:


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

Polishing by imperial chrome fresno


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

Knock off im working on..


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

FATKAT said:


> Knock off im working on..


NICE WORK BRO TRY CALLING YOU BUT UR YOUR PHONE SAYS UR UNAVAIALBLE


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

Call me at 559_408_2912


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:bump:


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

Engraving anytime.


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Big props Thank You Mario for doing up the 59 Conv :thumbsup:


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

cant wait to see my stuff :cheesy:


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

FATKAT said:


> View attachment 374399


Can you PM a price to engrave some 12 inch bike fenders. Thanks.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

looks good bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

air cleaner done:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

NICE WORK


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks bro


----------



## spiderz (Mar 12, 2006)

whats up fat kat.:thumbsup:


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

you bro its koo to hear from you.. cant wait to hook up those black widows on those bumpers:wave:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

to the top for fatkat :thumbsup:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Ttt for Mario. Cant wait to get my shit finished. Good work and coo peoples


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Here is the pic Mario thank you again we need to drink some cheladas again


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

Looking forward to it beny thanks bro...


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

5594082912


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

More work


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

FATKAT said:


> View attachment 394168
> View attachment 394167


Nice


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

thanks mario parts look good :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

those came out nice


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

wow


----------



## cono south side (Apr 30, 2010)

nice work


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

Hand Engraving?


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

some nice work.


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

good ass work im coming to u when i need to get shit engraved


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Nice!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Voodoo64 (Mar 18, 2008)

FatKat putting in down!!!! Thanks bro can't Wait for the rest ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Voodoo64 (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

TTT for Mario....... AKA FATKAT
Nice work Homie.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------

